# My last hook before the blade goes on.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I may detune it a little also.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

JD Dave;1321938 said:


> I may detune it a little also.


pretty good for a g(overment)m(otors) product. usually the fords win.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I wonder how a Boss plow can withstand that kind of horse power.....


----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

Triple L;1321968 said:


> I wonder how a Boss plow can withstand that kind of horse power.....


lots of duct tape. probably the same as the gmc


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

*wow*

That Dmax is nasty.... I d like to see a ford one up that one... I m guessing you have a 14' arctic sectional on that truck....no front end loader needed


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Damm! :salute: Good stuff. Thumbs Up ussmileyflag


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Love the duals. Great pull. Nothing beats the sound of a stacked DMax.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

damn nice work, leaving the hood stack on it to for plowing?


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

what he doesnt tell ya is there was a dodge in back pushing the hole setup.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Looks to be running just a little rich:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Plowtoy;1322341 said:


> Looks to be running just a little rich:laughing:


I'd like it to run a little richer.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

Very nice, but why no side mirrors


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

hammerstein;1323838 said:


> Very nice, but why no side mirrors


The interior is pretty much gutted and the mirrors are off so I can put more weight on the front end.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;1323842 said:


> The interior is pretty much gutted and the mirrors are off so I can put more weight on the front end.


I thought it was because you ....

...just got scared of what's behind you.

...spend all your time looking ahead.

...think people with mirrors are just vain.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

You would think they would find an easier way of moving those heavy things around the yard without having to pull them with trucks all day.


----------



## neplow (Oct 6, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1323878 said:


> You would think they would find an easier way of moving those heavy things around the yard without having to pull them with trucks all day.


Agreed. He really should get a tractor.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks good Dave! Any plans for the off season with it to prepare you for next season?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1323873 said:


> I thought it was because you ....
> 
> ...just got scared of what's behind you.
> 
> ...


LOL I agree.


Mark13;1324011 said:


> Looks good Dave! Any plans for the off season with it to prepare you for next season?


Probably build a weight box and go water to air. Need to move my baterries , lift pump and fuel tank up to the weight box also. Gut the perfectly good box and probably take the suspension out and go solid for weight savings and then I can build the pulling hitch I want. I don't think I want to screw with the motor or turbo's much as it took me over a year to get it to run right.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

JD Dave;1323827 said:


> I'd like it to run a little richer.


That wasn't liquid coming out the stack??:laughing:


----------

